# Expecting babies soon



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

(Starting from the top and working to the right)
hmmmm I could have my babies outside that window maybe?.. noooo... maybe in the jacuzzi instead... oh no... ok maybe in this cupboard instead.... nah... or maybe in the ensuite is better. Can you see my bump? gotta find somewhere to have these bubbas.
Right under the bed I think.... nah.. ahhhh maybe under the cupboard... nah a bit to cramped........AHHHH the perfect place right here in this drawer!!!! MOMMY I need some blankets!!!

She is due next week ... I am sooooo excited. We are expecting Silvers and Snows fingers crossed


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww thats brill more babies on the way  we love furbabies keep us informed how things go  *


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw bless her - brilliant pictures - cant wait to hear the news of the new babies arriving

D x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, brill pikkies She looks massive, lol*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I just love the pics!!

Bless her she looks fit to burst!!! Wander if you will get any silver snows?? Not that I would know what they look like LOL!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you  Yes Silver snows are most def possible. They are down right gorgeous!! I bred my first one out of a brown and a silver (born in june this year) funny actually as I had put my brown girl to my snow boy and produced all browns lol (her mom was a snow) yet when put to a silver she had a silver snow 
My silver snow boy could have been sold 10 times over.. everyone fell in love with his colour  so fingers crossed


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww more kittens this is sooo exciting, i cant wait,


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Thats well smart lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Brill pics Suzanne,lovin the "Does my bum look big" picAgree'd she clearly is a clever girl and gorgeous with it,can't wait to see pics of more beautiful babies


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

That's great news. The sooner the better by the looks of things...looks like she's swallowed a football bless her!

Lou
X


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww! Good luck with her! Looking forward to hearing how the birth went and how she and the kittens are doing! She looks about ready to burst  I hope you get some silvers, keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Tigerkatz said:


> Thank you  Yes Silver snows are most def possible. They are down right gorgeous!! I bred my first one out of a brown and a silver (born in june this year) funny actually as I had put my brown girl to my snow boy and produced all browns lol (her mom was a snow) yet when put to a silver she had a silver snow
> My silver snow boy could have been sold 10 times over.. everyone fell in love with his colour  so fingers crossed


OK gonna be real thick here I know but how do you tell a silver snow??  Just that they sound wonderful!!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

hard to explain.. but you would know when you had one lol.. I never knew either so not to worry.. He was born silver just like his sister and then as he grew up he went very whited in the background and started turning a caramel colour so started to look very much like a snow/silver lol
I will look for a pic for you brb


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*He sounds gorgeous*


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

right here is a picture of my silver/snow baby at 12 weeks old. I cannot wait to see him when he is all grown up


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Certainly be interesting to see how he turns out Bet he'll be striking*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awwww mum is so super gorgeous!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is so cute with that big round tummy ! I hope she choses a nice comfy - and convenient! - place to have her kittens.


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Convenient being the operative word lol probably on my nice new cream bedding  lol


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Tigerkatz said:


> right here is a picture of my silver/snow baby at 12 weeks old. I cannot wait to see him when he is all grown up


Oh wow that colour is amazing!! Thank you Suzanne for posting the pic! He is just gorgeous!!

At least I now know what I'm looking for I think!! Not that I have a chance but ya never know LOL!!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

If he was a girl he would have went no where lol... he was the sweetest thing and the most beautiful I have ever seen (I am biased lol)


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Always the way when you want to keep one it'll be a lil boy LOL!!

He is very handsome!! Sorry to sound thick but had heard of silver snow just didn't know what they looked like!!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

It is ok.. cause in all fairness until I looked at that baby I never knew what they looked like either.. and nor did I know it was possible from a brown mom and a silver dad.. albiet brown moms mom was snow.. hmm all so confusing

we all learn somewhere lol and I did just recently with snow/silvers lol so awaiting with baited breath lol


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Fabulous pics, thankyou


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

What an utterly gorgeous queen she is ! Absolutely delightful  - hope she has a safe delivery of lovely healthy babies!


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh wow id love to have one of your babies please keep me in mind xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's beautiful! I hope the birth goes well, keep us updated!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

UPDATE... Kaitlyn is due in just 3 days  
She is getting bigger and bigger as the days go by lol she is so loving and a purrr box  
and I think she is gonna try my patience and go past her due date me thinks lol hmmm we will see


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG OMG!!! 3 days Woop Woop!!

Awwww bless her I can't wait for piccies!!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

piccies ...  I cannot wait for arrivals.. she thinks she is going to take up my jaccuzzi for a while me thinks lil bugger.. bless


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Haha she wants to give birth in style!!!!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Well..... I am STILL waiting  lol... she is fast asleep on the back of the setee at the moment.. went off her food for 2 days.... and still nothing.. happy as bloody larry pmsl

She has been sent to test me....  bless her


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh I got all excited then lol as I saw you had posted!!

Oh well the best things come to those who wait!! Not that it will make you feel better I know!!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Well we are still waiting ................and waiting..................... and waiting... lol 
Here is a creative pice I did today lol of Kaitlyn and her belly lol Pictures have been taken over the past 5 days...


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG, Shes massive, lol. Looks like my girl did, she had 7!!  lol.*


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

I know ... sometimes she looks soooo massive but then sometimes she looks so small. I am so confused with this one lol 

I thought she was due earlier as she was in with my stud boy for 24 hours and then I had a visiting queen here for nearly a week.. and she did not appear to be in call at the end but I put her back in with my boy anyway... and she was with him for ages as they were always cuddled up together. So it seems she was still in call and took from her second visit with my boy.. 
I first guessed she was carrying 2-3.. but now.. I think maybe a few more lol. maybe 5? she is not as big as my one girl who carried 7... so who knows..


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

aaawww Sorry that Kaitlyn's keeping you in suspense Susanne. What a lovely queen she is - lets hope the babies arrive safe and healthy tonight then. Crossing my fingers for you. 

Suki is doing the same to me but I shall not wait beyond tomorrow as its Day 71 for my queen. She is going to the vet if no babies have arrived by morning. 

Good wishes to you and your queen Kaitlyn.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

i'd go with 5 but could be up to 7 hun lol xx

good luck and hope everything goes smoothly  xxx


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Its soooo hard the waiting, not long now!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

ohhh the waiting is the hardest thing... but she is happy and well so there is no rushing her lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

can i ask if blue bengals can be shown at the gccf? sorry it's random but guess you'd know


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

They can be shown in the new traits with TICA and cannot be shown with GCCF as far as I know.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ok thanks, that is what i thought i just wondered.


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

We finally have lift off!!! 2 babies have just been born... will update you as and when I can


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Woo Hoo Suzanne, brilliant news*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Weh hey! bubbas on the way, many congratulations. What a condiderate time of day to have them too, hope all is going well


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

It has been a very long night.. she was very uncomfortable late last night 1 am ish... and was really unsettled. She gave birth to her first this morning at 10:15 am.... I dozed off and on all night.. but at least she is doing fabby!!!

we have just had our 3rd baby arrive... so far now snows (I have everything crossed) we have 2 boys and a girl as far as I can see


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

well done , are there more


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

YUP they are playing their last game of belly footy


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, bless them. Snows, how wonderful*


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

No snows yet  I think we have 2 brown and maybe a silver will know a bit more later when they dry up.. I want a snow baby!!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL bless ya - i get like that xx

congrats on the bubs hun xx and congrats to mum  xx


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

oh it doesn't matter what colour they are.. I had a Blue eye snow stud for 3 years and never produced a snow baby once.. even with a brown girl whos mom was a snow.. so I think I am just not meant to have a home bred snow baby  as long as mom is happy and healthy and those bubbas are fine.. it really does not matter what colour they are. But here is to wishing for a miracle lol xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, lol, you never know. But as you say, as long as they are healthy*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats on your new arrivals! Hope they're all doing well


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwwww congrats Suzanne Give mum & bubs a snuggle from me Clever girl xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hee hee you sound like me there Suzanne, except I say I want a tortie/white van, lol  How many more do you think she will have?


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

hmmm not sure.. she is all settled and bubbas are feeding but I can feel little ones playing belly footy. I think she is going to make this an all day all night affair.. cause I have so much to do today lol. bless her cottons. She is such a good mommy. will post a few pics I took.. just uploading them in the middle of chaos lol


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

So far here is what we have 3 babies.. I am sure more are to come.. in her due time


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh gorgeous little balls of spotty fluff! Mum looks very content there bless her. Will keep my fingers crossed for a lil snow for you


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

congratulations!

Liz


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Congratulations!!! 

what sweeties!!!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

oh bless - theyre gorgeous hunny xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

They all look beautiful - congratulations

XX


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

congratulations, mum looks very happy x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

wow - they are so gorgeous! Did it stay at 3? She looked huge! Any piccies of them dry? Congratulations


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Aww Suzanne, they are gorgeous*


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello everyone.. just to let you know we are still at 3.. her belly has gone soft and she is settled. I was so convinced there was another in there lol but seems 3 is her lot. She was massive for only having 3 lol oh they are here t o test us lol 
I will get some more piccies tomorrow


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Mum and babes are absolutely beautiful.

Many congratulations xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Awwwwww bless em and big CONGRATULATIONS  Mum looks so proud of herself


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

congratulations!!! beautiful lil babies !!xx


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone.. they are def strong lil babies.. they are walking everywhere and following mom in and out of thier bed to the litterbox lol. Me thinks they will be easy to litter train  they are wonderful!!!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw they are gorgeous babies xx congratulations xx


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Congratulation Suzanne :thumbup:, lovely babies, she did keep us waiting


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful babies. Congratultions!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, gorgeous little kitties,_


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

thank you everyone.. mommy is a GREAT mommy and babies are doing swell


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

That's great to hear Suzanne


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

they are STUNNING wow congrats 

xxx


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

SO beautiful:001_wub::001_wub:

hope mum and babies are doing well


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for not updating sooner.. things have been so busy and my health has been really poorly.. 
But here you all go... pictures of bubbas at 2 weeks of age.. 
I am soooooooo in love with them all!!!

Girl (oh so yummy) 









Boy 1 Brown 









Boy 2 (silver... but poss a silver/snow........I am undecided at the moment)


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

aaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw! now they're just gorgeous hun  xx


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

thankies!!! I am sooo in love with them all.. I think my girl is a keeper... just look at those markings. Gosh listen to me lol I am just in lurv with me babies 

Bloody good thing the other 2 are boys and I CANNOT keep any more boys pmsl


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww look at them babies! They are gorgeous Suzanne Aha maybe another silver/snow excellent


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Tigerkatz said:


> I am so sorry for not updating sooner.. things have been so busy and my health has been really poorly..
> But here you all go... pictures of bubbas at 2 weeks of age..
> I am soooooooo in love with them all!!!
> 
> ...


Beautiful - awwwwwwwwww


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my,, they are just so cute,,wow,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you must be so proud,..


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous babies - your girl is lovely!


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

well done they are gorgeous

how are you now are you a bit better??


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone... not feeling too hot at the moment as I have Crohns and it has well and truly flared up :-( oh well you can shake me and I really rattle so hope it will get better soon... I will feel better soon and look like the micheline man before long pmsl bloody steriods!!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

So sorry to hear you are unwell Suzanne

I hope you start to feel better very soon 

Lol @ Michelin man but as they say if you don't laugh you will only cry 

Keep ya chinup x


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*congratutions!!!*

*They are lovely :thumbup1:*


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

thank you.. yes.. one must laugh or cry lol... I am CRAVING solid foods lol thankfully I cannot eat any lol .. so all weight gain will be water  
I have to laugh really... I have to lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Suzanne

Sorry to hear you haven't been well but the new pics are just gorgeous!!! Your babies are growing so well

Lou
X


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

hello peeps.. thought I would update the babies.. sorry still not very well so been a bit behind on updates. 
I can say though.. I am ABSOLUTLEY in love with this litter!!! utterly amazed at the progress of the babies.. they are the most forward kittens I have ever had over the years.. and also possibly the best so far  not gonna want 2 of them to go anywhere..hmmmmmmm

anyway here are the updates

Brown (hopefully keeper girl)


























my silver boy (ME WANTS TO KEEP.. but I already kept my blue marble.. and have 2 stud boys already  boo hoo.. but holding him back for evaluation anyway!!! sod it lol

















will attach last boy in next one.. as too many pics


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

and last but not least my brown boy.. who is glittered to high heaven.. mind you mom is totally glittered and the kittens are beautifully glittered!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW! Love the look of the little girl she is gorgeous!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh love that lil brown boy so cute!!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you  I know I am in love lol  I cannot wait to watch them grow over the weeks!! they are already weaning.. started at 3 weeks and now eating several meals a day .. they are so forward and I am in amazement


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Crikey sounds like a fab litter! Weaned at 3 weeks clever little sausages!!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

I know I put food down.. and when I went back in all 3 were round the bowl lapping away at the raw mince  now I put food down they all come a running and they only just turned 4 weeks.... using litter tray and eating food.. GOD how I wish it was always this easy :laugh:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hee hee! They sound like a text book litter bless em'


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds like Eva's lot - nice and easy  x

beautiful babies!!  xx


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

They have been great, no stress.... and so enjoyable!!! and not forgetting so damn gorgeous!!! I am on top of the moon.. 

did you guys see my latest arrivals?


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

NO!! Come on then spill the beans LOL!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

oooooooooo, do tell!!!  xx


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/21116-day-57-counting.html

my first "litter" of Akita babies this year.. I had a singleton in springtime.. so will enjoy pitter patter of puppies over Christmas


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG!! How gorgeous I love Akitas Oh I want, I want, I want but I can't LOL I love the boy 2nd on the right but they are all stunners!!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Thankfully all sold  I wanted a black/white girl.. so not keeping anything back this time.. lol.. will be updating piccies on Wed when they are a week old
Right I am off to bed.. I have a blinding headache to top everything off grrrrr 

Catch you all laters


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Catch ya later Suzanne Congrats on your lovely Akita bubs!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

aw fab!! congrats hunny  xx


----------



## MeezerMum (Dec 3, 2008)

Wonderful....CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

thankies.. will be doing akita pup updates when I wake up  they are 1 week old now.. but will sleep first lol


----------

